# Curriculum Plans for Next Year



## KyMama

I would love to know what everyone is using next year, it's amazing how much new stuff I see each year. I'll have a 9th grader and a kindergartner this coming year.  So does anyone have their curriculum figured out yet? 

My oldest will be in the 9th grade this year. My DH wanted to send him back to school, but he's agreed to wait at least a couple more years. Thank goodness. I'm just starting my research into what I need to do differently for high school so any advice is greatly appreciated. I've also just started looking for his curriculum and need some help. Here's what I got so far:

Math: Teaching Textbooks Algebra 1 (Do I need the textbook for this if he does the work on his computer?)
English/Literature: Christian Light Education English 1 and Literature 1
Science: Apologia Exploring Creation with Biology
Social Studies: I've got nothing. We've really concentrated on American History the past few years, and I'd like to do Government or Economics this year. :help:
Electives: ? I haven't checked with Hunter to see what he would like to do. I think Lifepacs have some military history that he would be interested in, but I've got to check them out. Any other recommendations for military history? Or anything else that your kids enjoyed? 

TIA


----------



## cindy-e

my 2 eldest will be dual enrolled in college this year. The only thing they will do at home is humanities/history. We use Kings Meadow. It is a christian curriculum. Pricey, but WELL worth it. It teaches history in a 4 year cycle, starting with ancients and ending with modern times. This is our last year of it for my senior. Then we will cycle around again for the younger kids. They are 11th and 12th graders next year. 

My next daughter will be taking english and art history at a local tutorial, doing king's meadow for humanities, doing geometry (probably using ask Dr. Callahan. VERY expensive, but I like that you can email the teacher if you have trouble, and they upload an answer to your question to youtube.) She is a year ahead in science, so she will be breaking from science, and taking more music classes this year. She wants to major in music education at university. She is in 10th grade next year.

The next child is doing Algebra I using Jacobs Algebra at the tutorial. Everything else is Easy Classical. He is in 7th grade next year. 

And the last child is doing Saxon 7/6 and Easy classical. He is in 5th grade next year. 

Since I homeschool through a local public school, I can get some curriculum paid for, like the math. And after all this time I have a lot of curriculum already and don't really have to purchase much, so I can invest more in one subject if I feel I need to, like kings meadow (which the school will not pay for because it is christian.)

FWIW,
cindyc.


----------



## gunsmithgirl

I have 4 in schooling now their plans are:

Study together:
History: Apologia Around the world in 180 days
Science: Apologia Flying Creatures of the Fifth day
Bible study- to be determined leaning towards the Apologia for this too though.

All my kids love the pathway readers for reading so we will continue that.
I use Saxon math for all of them too.

Youngest is using Saxon phonics k.
Also using writing stands and easy grammar with the bigger kids.

Starting Rosetta stone Mandarin Chinese next year as well.


----------



## jamala

I have 3:

1st grader will be doing sonlight at home. At our once a week co op he will do Mystery of history, God's design for our universe, sing song latin, writing and art.

9th grader- will be doing teaching textbooks alg. 1. spanish (rosetta stone), Ultimate Grammar and time4writing.com class. Government (co op class), Economics (co op class), Geography--around the world in 180 days (co op class), preforming arts (co op class). Apologia biology 1

11th grader----Teaching textbooks alg. 2, spanish, ultimate grammar and time4writing.com class. Government (co op), Economics (co op), Geography (around the world in 180 days (co op), apologia advanced biology A &P (co op). He will also be dual enrolled at our local jr. college taking 2 classes.


----------



## halfpint

My son took a military history class last year in our tutorials program, and the guy who taught it was great and used a lot of internet resources. Many of them are listed here:
Jensen's Web Sources for Wars & World Military History

As far as electives I would suggest drivers Ed if he will be able to get a permit before the next school year starts, typing, health, computer skills, art, PE, or music classes are some elective options. If he has some idea of what he wants to be, you can use books in those subject areas. My son would like to be a police officer, so in 9th & 10th he completed some college textbooks (including the tests) for some of the classes that I counted as electives. He will be participating in the Police Explorers program for an elective next year.

For your Biology, we have found this site good for working on the vocabulary: Apologia biology flashcard sets and study tools | Quizlet 
Science Roots, by Nancy Paula Hasseler is a good vocabulary book to go along with the Biology also, and might be another elective.
This site also has some good information for Biology: 
Apologia Biology | APPLIE'S PLACE

I'm teaching Apologia Chemistry to my 11th grader and 9 other students. He will also be taking Government & Economics, World History (his choice to take both) and a writing class at our tutorials program, and I will be teaching him Geometry (ABeka) and Act prep. He is taking a bowling class, music lessons, and the Police Explorer program for electives, as well as being tutored in a foreign language.

Dawn


----------



## foaly

We don't take summer off but I am trying to switch some things around and try a couple of new approachs over the next couple months.

I use Saxon for math. Always have, always will. It's the only math curriculum I understand at the high school level. It may be black and white and dry as dirt but, by golly, my kids and I know math! 

I use a lot of the literature/history resources on Ambleside Online. Original works/living history books. Much more interesting than text books.

My sons are also very visual learners so we use Lifepacs for science and will be trying the AOP online curriculum, Monarch, for language arts. I have purchased a month-to-month subscription and have access to every class, every grade, every elective. Hard to pass that up. We are going to try a little bit of everything on this for a few weeks and see how we like it.


----------



## bajiay

I've been trying not to think about it yet. 

We are using A2, my Political Science textbook from college (a good year for her to take this class), Abeka math, and she is taking early morning Seminary. We are going to go through the GED packet as well to see what/if we need to touch on anything else.


----------



## southernmom86

My daughter is going into first. I have almost all of her books, we are just lacking language arts.

Her curriculum for this year is:
Bible-God's Great Covenant
Math- Rod & Staff
Language arts- Abeka
History- Heritage Studies
Science- Considering God's Creation
We also have art and life skills we will do once a week on fridays.


----------



## KyMama

Thanks. I love finding new curriculum or helpers and y'all are definitely posting those. My oldest will probably join the military unless something drastic changes in the next few years. Right now he is a cadet in the Civil Air Patrol, an Air Force program. I need to find some aviation programs for him, in addition to what he does for CAP. I wish I could find an affordable instructor to help him get his pilot's license. We are waiting for his log in information to an online flight school that he has available since he participates in the Young Eagles program. If we get that I will be using it as an elective. 

I keep looking at Saxon, and I plan on ordering it for my 5 yr old. For those of you that use Saxon, do I need to order the manipulatives kit? I keep looking at it and seeing things we already have like the counting bears, clocks and rulers. Is it worth the price or can I piece it together as I need it? I wish I knew exactly what I needed for kindergarten. 








I don't think my 14 yr old would like Saxon and I'm tired of fighting over math. Like I said before he looked at the sample lessons for Teaching Textbooks and seemed to like it, as much as he can like math. LOL And I was wrong about the military history being lifepacs, they are actually switched on schoolhouse electives. I'm not sure if I could use just the electives or if I need to whole program. 

I haven't figured out what else to get for kindergarten. My son recognizes all the letters and knows most of the sounds too. I'm not sure how high he can count freely, but if you put the 100 poster in front of him he can count them all. He has been doing "school" for a couple of years now because he wanted to be like his Bubba.  He's started sounding out small words on his own so I "bought" Teach Your Child to Read in 100 Easy Lessons with some amazon gift cards, but we haven't started it yet. I guess I've figured out math and language arts, huh? Do they need to do much more in kindergarten? He's a hands-on, crafty little kid so maybe some lapbooks for science and social studies.


----------



## foaly

KyMama--If you plan to use Saxon math, then *YES* absolutely buy the manipulatives. They are used from K through 3rd grade and you will use them nearly every day that you do the math. Also, Saxon teaches money from the early stages so you might want to start a change jar. I have a special money dish that is just used for school which stays on the school shelf.

Let me edit this to say that if you can piece together the manipulatives, that is okay but some of the problems require the exact shaped items which are in the manipulative kit, like the pattern blocks. Just FYI.


----------



## KyMama

Thanks foaly! I've removed it from my wishlist at christianbook.com and added it back on so many times. LOL I think my big fear is that we will try Saxon and it won't work for us, then we would have this $55 kit that we won't be using. I'm just going let my husband make the decision to take the pressure off of me. My wishlist is up to $500 already.


----------



## Mrs. Jo

We made the switch to teaching textbooks for the coming year. It does help make it easier for the kids to get it, very user friendly. I think you can just do the cd's and don't really need the textbook/workbook. You'll just have to use some paper to work out the problems on when needed.


----------



## KyMama

That's what I was thinking too. Except I was going to make him write out each problem. It's a $30 difference in the price and I'm sure I could that money on something else. Such as toward the little one's Saxon manipulatives. 

Another question...I'm just full of them right now. For those of you that have used Apologia Biology, what do I need to buy for the experiments? I know I will be needing the critters for the dissection later in the year, but do I need to buy pre made slides?

ETA: Nevermind I found a list on donnayoung.org


----------



## menollyrj

We are using Simply Charlotte Mason resources or recommendations for most of our curriculum. This is our first year, so I am trying to keep it uncomplicated.

History, Bible, Geography - SCM Genesis thru Deuteronomy, with Mystery of History as supplement
English - Institute for Excellence in Writing, Ancients (for older two kids)
Reading - living books & family read-alouds
Science - SCM 106 Days of Creation Studies
Foreign Language - The Easy Spanish
Math - MEP, in various grades
Spelling & Handwriting - dictation & copywork

We will also add artist and composer studies, but no formal curriculum for those.

There is a large number of co-ops here, but as we are newbies, I don't want to bite off more than I can chew. Maybe in the spring.


----------



## KyMama

I forgot about handwriting. I have a list of military quotes that I'm going to have him copy everyday. I don't know if it's because he's a teenage boy or just a teenager, but he needs serious help with his handwriting. He might be taking another German course with Mr. G from Currclick. He seemed to enjoy the classes before, but we had serious internet problems and he missed out on a lot of the live classes. 

And I found a list of what my youngest will need for the Saxon kindergarten, and the only thing I need to buy is the balance. :dance: It's amazing what I have stashed in my homeschool boxes.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Kids are 8th and 4th this year,

Together:
IEW History based writing vol 1
All About Spelling
Beautiful Feet AM History (8th grader doing middle school book, 4th grader doing Intermediate book....this covers reading/Lit as well)
PE - variety

8th:
Math - Abeka Algebra I - through a co-op
Science - Apologia Physical Science - through a co-op
English - Rod and Staff
Music - Bells 
Bible - devotions & memory work

4th:
Math - Rod and Staff
English - Rod and Staff
Science - Apologia - Astronomy
Music - bells and choir
Bible - devotions & memory work

Still deciding what to do about foreign language. Oldest want's to take German. If he waits till 10th I can enroll him at a local college.....could be expensive, BUT he would have conversations. Looked at Rosetta Stone, but it gets such mixed reviews I don't know if it's worth the $.


----------



## KyMama

Ohio dreamer said:


> Still deciding what to do about foreign language. Oldest want's to take German. If he waits till 10th I can enroll him at a local college.....could be expensive, BUT he would have conversations. Looked at Rosetta Stone, but it gets such mixed reviews I don't know if it's worth the $.


My son really liked Mr. G Teaches German from Currclick and I really liked it because it's live online classes. He used a microphone and headphones so that he could talk during class. The first class he took I had to pay the $120 up front, but now they offer a payment plan. When he last took a course it was $40 to register, then 2 more $40 payments. It really helped us decide to take the next class. If he wants to take German 3 this year then I will definitely be using this class again.

HTH


----------



## bajiay

Does anybody know of a really good history book that accurately portrays American History? This would be for my 15 year old dd. We are doing political science this year but I also wanted to include AH. 
Thanks!


----------



## cindy-e

bajiay said:


> Does anybody know of a really good history book that accurately portrays American History? This would be for my 15 year old dd. We are doing political science this year but I also wanted to include AH.
> Thanks!


That depends on how you interpret history. Every history book is going to have a POV. That said, I personally like this one. Amazon.com: A History of the American People (9780060930349): Paul Johnson: Books It's not very PC though.


----------



## KyMama

Just wanted to share...I went to a yard sale this morning that was advertised in the paper as Preschool and Kindergarten. That's all it said. Figured it couldn't hurt to check it out. Anyway, found this balance for $1. They also had some of the linking blocks that I needed for 50Â¢, not sure if it's enough but I'd planned on using legos so we'll see it they work. I had a set of dominoes, but there was a domino math book with 2 sets of dominoes for 50Â¢ so I bought that too. And they also had these linking fish for 50Â¢ that I just thought were cool. I just googled them and it shows a price of $29.95, definitely a good deal. I could have bought a lot more at this yard sale, but the idea was to save money not spend it on other stuff. LOL I love it when you actually find stuff you need at yard sales. :nanner:


----------



## foaly

KyMama--Congrats on your yard sale finds! :hobbyhors

Legos will work as terrific manipulatives with Saxon math. The linking cubes that comes with the Saxon kit are actually pretty hard to put together so Legos are a great choice.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

bajiay said:


> Does anybody know of a really good history book that accurately portrays American History? This would be for my 15 year old dd. We are doing political science this year but I also wanted to include AH.
> Thanks!





cindy-e said:


> That depends on how you interpret history. Every history book is going to have a POV. That said, I personally like this one. Amazon.com: A History of the American People (9780060930349): Paul Johnson: Books It's not very PC though.


Yep, what slant do you want? I have The Story of the Constitution and America's Providential History as spines for my kids for when we do government in high school.


----------



## bajiay

ohiodreamer-can you pm me and tell me about these books?

I guess I kinda hijacked the thread. Sorry!


----------



## KyMama

Feel free to hijack.


----------



## Mrs. Jo

I've heard that "This Country of Ours" by Marshall is very good. I have it on my shelf and it would make a nice read out loud.

However, I've been using Fr Furlongs books for kindergarten through 3'rd grade- they have a catholic point of view and are basic enough I feel free to supplement wherever I want to with living history books and interesting children's books. You may not choose a catholic history pov but that method can be used for any perspective you are coming from. To be honest, I like the history supplements far more than I like the history spines (text books.) They give the kids a real feel for the actual history of the time period. 
We just finished "Give me Liberty: The story of the Deceleration of Independence by Russel Freedmen (I think) I thought this was so good. It made a great supplement for this time period.


----------



## KyMama

I've started doubting my math choice. :huh: I made the mistake of reading the reviews on teaching textbooks, and most of what I'm reading says it's a grade level behind. I just read one review that said algebra 1 is more of a pre algebra program. Does anyone have enough experience with TT to let me know your opinion? And since I've started looking at other curriculums, is saxon algebra 1 hard to teach? 

TIA


----------



## foaly

KyMama said:


> I've started doubting my math choice. :huh: I made the mistake of reading the reviews on teaching textbooks, and most of what I'm reading says it's a grade level behind. I just read one review that said algebra 1 is more of a pre algebra program. Does anyone have enough experience with TT to let me know your opinion? And since I've started looking at other curriculums, is saxon algebra 1 hard to teach?
> 
> TIA


KYMama--

I want to encourage you about Saxon Algebra. It is absolutely parent friendly. Trust me, I had very poor abilities when it came to math but I "got" Saxon. I taught my daughter algebra in high school. Wouldn't have been possible without Saxon.

Also if you are still considering Saxon for kindergarten, PM me your mailing address and I will send you some pattern blocks which you need. That way, you won't have to buy any. They are a very specific size and shape used in Saxon Math from K thru 3rd.


----------



## cindy-e

foaly said:


> KYMama--
> 
> I want to encourage you about Saxon Algebra. It is absolutely parent friendly. Trust me, I had very poor abilities when it came to math but I "got" Saxon. I taught my daughter algebra in high school. Wouldn't have been possible without Saxon.
> 
> Also if you are still considering Saxon for kindergarten, PM me your mailing address and I will send you some pattern blocks which you need. That way, you won't have to buy any. They are a very specific size and shape used in Saxon Math from K thru 3rd.


I have quit saying that Teaching Textbooks are not up to snuff because noone wants to hear it. But they aren't. In particular, if your child is college bound, and if SAT scores matter, I would never use TT. I used it the first or 2nd year it was out... ended up completely repeating that year with that child using a different curriculum. NEVER AGAIN! ...not even with my one child who is not naturally good at math! The computations are so simple that you think the child is doing well, and they aren't. 

Glad you read the reviews!

FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## mom in oklahoma

I REALLy like saxon math, wished I had it when I was in school, we are going through an public option too, I am going to use saxon math, then have them take the tests on the comp.

Rea


----------



## KyMama

Okay, so Saxon it is! My best friend is using Saxon for her kids and she seems to be doing pretty good with it even though she is horrible with math. Math was not my worst subject way back in school and I still remember some of the algebra so I think I'll be okay. It's just hard to get a feel for it in the samples I've found online. It's also $130 cheaper than TT.


----------



## cindy-e

KyMama said:


> Okay, so Saxon it is! My best friend is using Saxon for her kids and she seems to be doing pretty good with it even though she is horrible with math. Math was not my worst subject way back in school and I still remember some of the algebra so I think I'll be okay. It's just hard to get a feel for it in the samples I've found online. It's also $130 cheaper than TT.


you can use the DIVE CD's, which teach all of the lessons if you want to. Google DIVE math and you'll find it. And actually, a couple of years ago, Saxon had put out something all-inclusive like TT. VERY expensive, and I don't know if they still make it, but it had solutions to every problem and etc... IF you need that, and you want to use saxon, check to see if you can still find it.

FWIW,

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

yep. here it is...
- Store - Saxon Homeschool

You have to buy the books, texts, tests seperate, but if you need teaching support, you can get it from saxon. 

FWIW,

Cindyc.


----------



## KyMama

Thanks, I saw both at christianbook.com, but because of the price I'm going to wait to see if I need them. I'll probably go with the DIVE cds because of the price if I have to order one. I watched a youtube video of DIVE, and although boring it did explain the problem. After we get into the curriculum I'll check khanacademy.org if we need immediate help. 

On a side note, why do ebay auctions take so long to end? I'm watching one now for the Saxon Kindergarten and I swear it said 30 minutes left 2 hours ago. It's nerve wracking.  ETA: Didn't win that auction. They bid it up to $31 and I plan on paying $45 for brand new so it didn't make any sense to keep bidding on it. I know saving money is saving money, but that's too close to the new price for me. Oh well.


----------



## jamala

I have the saxon alg. 1/2 book, test book, answer book, DIVE cd and Saxon Teacher cd's I will sell. $75

I also have saxon alg. 1 book, test book, answer book, DIVE cd and saxon teacher cd's (teacher cd's are still in shrink wrap never opened) $75


----------



## Loriann1971

DD is going into grade three and this will be our first year homeschooling. This is what I have planned so far:

Math: Saxon. She was using this in public school and this is what I used with my class, when I was teaching 5th grade. I also bought the first Life of Fred book and plan to use it as a supplement.

Language Arts: Abeka. I grew up with Abeka and used it when I taught at a private school. At this level, it is one of the strongest grammar programs I have ever seen. I also bought their cursive writing workbook.

Spelling: We are going to try All About Spelling. It is more about teaching spelling rules, that spelling lists. I am going to use their preschool all about reading for my 3 & 4 year old.

Reading: DD tested at a 5th grade reading level. She has moved from being a child that is learning to read to a child that is reading to learn, so I decided to use some of the classics for her reading program, rather than traditional reading books. I will have to develop a few activities to go with each chapter. 

I am still trying to decide what I want to do for Science and History. I might do history until Christmas and then Science in the spring, but I haven't settled on a curriculum yet.

Music: I already give her piano lessons using John Schaum. 

Art: She and I are signed up for knitting lessons at a local yarn shop. She is very excited about this. LOL

PE: She takes gymnastics. Right now she spends 3 hours at the gym on Saturdays. As she moves up a level or two, that will increase to include midweek practice. She also takes ballet.

I have read that 3rd grade is a good age to start Latin. I am having trouble trying to decide what curriculum to start her on. Any suggestions?


----------



## ne prairiemama

I am teaching 6 of our dc this year grades K-9  

We differ on the Math we LOVE Math U See!! Math-U-See
I love having Steve teach them through the videos that come with it because to be honest I always hated Math lol. MUS though has helped me to understand and like it better. 

Our 9th grader will also be using Homeschool Plus with CLE 

CLE Bible

CLE Christian Ethics

CLE Literature 1

CLE English 1

Math U See Algebra1

CLE General Science (and DH is going to do Exploration Education from HOD with the oldest 2 boys for fun, CLE offers Apologia Science ) 

CLE Civics and World Geography

CLE Woodworking

CLE Phys Ed 

For our youngers we are using Heart of Dakota Our Homeschool Curricula: Heart of Dakota Publishing, Christ-centered learning from our heart to yours. , Christian Light and MUS


----------



## jamala

Loriann1971--- My DS will be in first grade and we are going to do Latin in our homeschool co op this year. Our first through third graders will be using Sing school Latin. This is a link to it. Christianbook.com: Songschool Latin: Amy Rehn: 9781600510458

I don't know much about it but one of our co op moms has used it for a few years and loves it.


----------



## my3boys

Well, my youngest ds just graduated, but I can give you a little advice from experience.

He went to co-op type schools from 4-8 grades, then 2 years at home, then went his last 2 years at a local classical Christian school. The thing I would caution you on after looking at your list is about the Apologia science, especially for high school. It is a good program, but it isn't in-depth enough. You should probably add something to it. Ds used it from 5th grade on as is (the classical cooperative school we were in choose the curriculum). It was not a good experience in 9th and 10th grade, as we thought it was too "lightweight". We did Scholars online at home so again, they picked the curriculum. 

When he went to school for 11th and 12th, they used it too, but supplemented it with another curriculum for the same reason. They told me the program as is would not prepare a child well enough to go to college, especially if they planned on majoring in math, anything science-oriented of course, anything in the medical field, engineering, etc. Since my son was/is planning on majoring in structural engineering, this was a concern. Thankfully, they were able to get him caught up, due to their awesome science and math teachers at the school.

I wish now I had supplemented earlier. It would have been a more rewarding experience.

By the way, classical education is not known for their emphasis on science, something that is thankfully changing, so for them to say a science curriculum isn't in-depth enough means something.


----------



## cindy-e

my3boys said:


> Well, my youngest ds just graduated, but I can give you a little advice from experience.
> 
> He went to co-op type schools from 4-8 grades, then 2 years at home, then went his last 2 years at a local classical Christian school. The thing I would caution you on after looking at your list is about the Apologia science, especially for high school. It is a good program, but it isn't in-depth enough. You should probably add something to it. Ds used it from 5th grade on as is (the classical cooperative school we were in choose the curriculum). It was not a good experience in 9th and 10th grade, as we thought it was too "lightweight". We did Scholars online at home so again, they picked the curriculum.
> 
> When he went to school for 11th and 12th, they used it too, but supplemented it with another curriculum for the same reason. They told me the program as is would not prepare a child well enough to go to college, especially if they planned on majoring in math, anything science-oriented of course, anything in the medical field, engineering, etc. Since my son was/is planning on majoring in structural engineering, this was a concern. Thankfully, they were able to get him caught up, due to their awesome science and math teachers at the school.
> 
> I wish now I had supplemented earlier. It would have been a more rewarding experience.
> 
> By the way, classical education is not known for their emphasis on science, something that is thankfully changing, so for them to say a science curriculum isn't in-depth enough means something.


I am a classical educator, and I would agree with this assessment. We don't use apologia exclusively in highschool either. We use it as a reader, so kids get the christian content, but then we use something else (usually thinkwell, at the moment) in order to call it a hs credit. With that plan, the kids have been able to CLEP out of some college level science credits.


----------



## kinderfeld

What is a good program for science then? I was going to use the Apologia for my DS for 2nd grade. We were using the Abeka, but that is way to simple for him. I am looking into sonlight's history and geography. Does anyone here use their programs?


----------



## cindy-e

kinderfeld said:


> What is a good program for science then? I was going to use the Apologia for my DS for 2nd grade. We were using the Abeka, but that is way to simple for him. I am looking into sonlight's history and geography. Does anyone here use their programs?


It's fine in elementary school, it's just lightweight for high school. =0)


----------



## meredeth

I have a first grader, a pre-schooler, and toddler who refuses to be left out of anything. LOL

First grader:
Bible: Bible Building Blocks
Phonics/Handwriting: Phonics Museum
Math: Abeka Arithmetic 1
Grammar: Shurley English 1
Geography: Legends and Leagues
Arts: Arts Attack!
Health: Vintage Remedies Kids

Preschooler:
Bible: same
Art: same
Health: same
Letters/numbers: combination of Before Five in a Row and Letter of the week with a bit of Abeka number bear sprinkled in

Nosy Toddler  : 
She will participate in our morning meeting, Bible, and Art as much as she is able.
Preparatory Curriculum (Offshoot of Letter of the Week)


----------



## cindy-e

meredeth said:


> I have a first grader, a pre-schooler, and toddler who refuses to be left out of anything. LOL
> 
> First grader:
> Bible: Bible Building Blocks
> Phonics/Handwriting: Phonics Museum
> Math: Abeka Arithmetic 1
> Grammar: Shurley English 1
> Geography: Legends and Leagues
> Arts: Arts Attack!
> Health: Vintage Remedies Kids
> 
> Preschooler:
> Bible: same
> Art: same
> Health: same
> Letters/numbers: combination of Before Five in a Row and Letter of the week with a bit of Abeka number bear sprinkled in
> 
> Nosy Toddler  :
> She will participate in our morning meeting, Bible, and Art as much as she is able.
> Preparatory Curriculum (Offshoot of Letter of the Week)


this looks great! I have met few people who actually have a morning meeting. It is really lovely, and a must as they get older and go off to do their own thing. It keeps the family together. =0) Also, the lady who owns vintage remedies used to live down the street from me before I moved. Really neat person. I totally trust her stuff because of her committment to research.


----------



## meredeth

cindy-e said:


> this looks great! I have met few people who actually have a morning meeting. It is really lovely, and a must as they get older and go off to do their own thing. It keeps the family together. =0) Also, the lady who owns vintage remedies used to live down the street from me before I moved. Really neat person. I totally trust her stuff because of her committment to research.


Thanks! I'm excited, but a bit nervous. It feels like a big step up from Kindy stuff.  But I think it will be a lot of fun. 

Morning meeting is a carry over from my classroom days. I really just loved that time to gather, check out the calendar, weather, etc., and just get our day started on the right path. And I love that it's something all three can participate in together. 

You are right, she is a great person. I've only met her once and then got to hear one of her lectures. But I'm good friends with one of the directors of curriculum for their online courses.


----------



## mommathea

I have a prek a k, 2ndish grade, and 4th grade
I'm using Abeka for the 3 younger children. And Abeka and Rod and Staff for my 4th grader in Math and Language.


----------

